# Kingdom Hearts



## monomaniac101 (Mar 3, 2007)

I can't _believe_ there isn't a thread on Kingdom Hearts here. It's a really good game and I'm pretty sure it falls into the sci-fi/Fantasy subject.

If no one knows, its about a young boy named Sora who is chosen by the Key Blade, a magical sword, to be its wielder. Because of this, he is pursued by creatured called Heartless, which come isn all shapes and sizes. Sora's home island is destroyed by the Heartless, and he finds himself in a whole other world called Traverse Town. There, he meets Donald and Goofy (surely you know who _they_ are!) who tell him all about the Heartless and how their King is trying to defeat them. So Sora, Donald and Goofy travel in their Gummi ship to other world trying to defeat the Heartless and find the King.

There are characters from Final Fantasy in here, but I've never played that game, so I'm not sure which. But its a fun game, and its never too easy. 

Try it out!


----------



## Talysia (Mar 3, 2007)

monomaniac101 said:


> There are characters from Final Fantasy in here, but I've never played that game, so I'm not sure which.


 
I'm the other way around. I've played all of the Final Fantasy games, but not Kingdom Hearts. (I have to admit that the Disney aspect didn't exactly hook me) Maybe I should give it - or the sequel - a try.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 3, 2007)

I've played KH and a bit of the FF series. 

The KH games are great! The storyline for the first (PS2) is particularly appealing, and the ending leaves you wanting more.

KH: Chain of Memories (Gameboy) is definitely interesting, as it brings in more characters which make up the 'enemy' in KH2 - Organisation XIII.

KH2 (PS2) is a massive game, with a great storyline. More worlds have been added, more characters have been added, and the battle system has changed quite a bit. Personally I think the storyline for KH1 is better than that of KH2, but I did blast through 90% of KH2 in a weekend, so I've more than likely not taken it in as much as KH1 (six months!). When I play it again I'll probably take a lot longer, and take a lot more in.

Also, KH3 has been anounced. Tetsuya Nomura (FFVII director, FF vs XIII director, and the man behind everything Kingdom Hearts) is of course going to be directing it, with the same team who made KH1, KH:CoM, KH2, and Advent Children (not to mention Dirge of Cerberus), but work on it won't start until FF vs XIII is completely finished.


----------



## Lith (Mar 3, 2007)

KH1 is Disney-heavy near the beginning, and it's only as you get near the end that the Square side shows and becomes very interesting.  I like the original elements in KH better.  KH2 is my #2 favorite video game of all time, right behind FF12.  I had _such_ a blast playing it.  My only complaint, of all the KH games, is that the Disney parts simply replay the main story of each world, rather than doing anything new with them.  This may be Disney's doing though, which would be a shame.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 3, 2007)

In KH2 you replay each world. The second time through the story line focus is broader. For instance, in the Mulan world, first time through follows the movie story-line, but second time through it focuses onthe dragon that is trying to blow up the city and how Riku could've been there (or maybe he was mwahaha).

(My daughter told me how it all works)


----------



## To be Determined (Mar 5, 2007)

By far, the second Kingdom Hearts has the better enemies. Organization XIII could totally destroy Maleficant. The different forms of sora are a major plus as well. 

and as bad as it may sound to some, I prefer real-time combat over turn-based anyday though I have enjoyed some of the Final Fantasy titles


----------



## Crymic (Mar 5, 2007)

There's a story gap between 1 and 2.. You need to play the gba version to get the whole story >_<
Yeah KH was a good hack and slash but yes good rts like FF Tactics, Stella Deus, Suikoden Tactics, 
Growlanser is always needed. It'd be nice if the Ogre Tactics crew would make another FF tactics.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 5, 2007)

TBD said:
			
		

> and as bad as it may sound to some, I prefer real-time combat over turn-based anyday though I have enjoyed some of the Final Fantasy titles


 
Tetsuya Nomura wants a KH/Dirge of Cerberus style battle system in FF versus XIII. Haven't a clue how he's going to manage it, but that's what he wants.


----------



## Ice fyre (Mar 5, 2007)

Now I keep seeing Kingdom Hearts in the shops and it does look good, I have yet to get or play it but it's going to be a bit later on me list, as I'm seriously hooked on these turn based games, I played Wild Arms on the playstion and now some so and so's got me hooked on Disgaea "Hour of Darkness". If you like the FF games it's more or less the same idea with more cutsey cartoony characters, but they can hit I'm getting battered here!!!!!! 

I will I think pick up Kingdom Hearts, thanks for the review as such. ANyone thought of a recommended game section?


----------



## Lenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Don't think we have one anywhere, so goferit. 

If you do pick up Kingdom Hearts, then it's worth buying or renting the original before you play KH2. It's worth buying or renting KH:CoM for the GBA as well if you're serious about the series. Trust me, they help a lot when it comes to the story.

Although... if you buy KH2: Final Mix you get KH:CoM in 3D forthe PS2 bundled in with it. Though it might be Japan only, as KH1:Final Mix was.


----------



## To be Determined (Mar 6, 2007)

Most Definitely, the original will give you a good start on two and you'll have a better background on the whole story, plus you could always go the extra mile and play the handheld game but I wouldn't consider it mandatory. 

I didn't think the dirge of cerberus' controls were very smooth. It was playable but left a lot of room for improvement. Story as well in my opinion. Hopefully they work on that for FF versus XIII It would be pretty sick to use gunblades in real-time action though.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 6, 2007)

I've never played DoC, to be honest. A friend has it, and he told me it was pretty good. And reading up on things online told me about the FF vs XIII battle system, but that's it, really.


----------



## Confessor_Kahlan (Mar 9, 2007)

I rather enjoyed Kingdom Hearts - it was witty, cute, and fun. Even though I wished Vincent was in it but hey, it can't have all of the Characters from Final Fantasy.  Goofy is my favorite character.


----------



## Lith (Mar 15, 2007)

I wouldn't even bother renting CoM.  Just read a story synopsis online.  I didn't care for that game, and thought it was waaay too derivative of the first title.  Playing through (albeit the second time through) as Riku was a bit better.  

Final Mix is only available in Japan.

In other news, KH3 has officially been announced, but it's going to be a while, as Nomura is busy with FF again.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 15, 2007)

> In other news, KH3 has officially been announced, but it's going to be a while, as Nomura is busy with FF again.


 
Haha. I'd already mentioned that in post 3, sorry. 

Still, at least those who haven't read the whole thread will see it and be told, too.


----------



## Lith (Mar 16, 2007)

So you did!  Got this thread confused with something else. 

Well, KH3 has yet to announce a platform.  I think they're waiting a bit to see how the PS3 does in upcoming months, though I'd be surprised if it _wasn't_ on the PS3.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd be surprised, too.

Especially with everything Squenix have been doing with the White Engine, and the two FF games for PS3.

Add to that the fact that the whole KH fanbase is on the PS2 and, well, it's a nobrainer, really.

Also, the 360 isn't really thought of as an RPG console, and I honestly think that any KH game would fit it's portfolio.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2007)

On the subject of KH3, again, here is the concept trailer from the end of KH2:Final Mix. No spoilers concerning KH2, mind, so don't worry about clicking the link.

KH3 Teaser

I have to say, it looks amazing!!

It's been confirmed that it will use the White Engine, and Nomura has said, also, that it won't be called KH3. Which makes you wonder what it could be called, especially with the fields of... I won't give it away, I'll just let people watch it.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 20, 2007)

And it was announced at TGS today that the teaser for *KH3*, shown after the credits in *KH2:Final Mix*, is in fact for the new PSP game *Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep*; a game tipped to be the next *Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories* type game.


----------



## idrawgirls (Oct 7, 2007)

the greatest game ever!


----------



## Lenny (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn straight! 

Methinks I might buy a PSP simply to play *Birth By Sleep*. Don't know what I'll do with it when I've finished the game, though.  Might just keep it around to try out Remote Play with the PS3.


----------

